# Nice Logo!



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Good job on the logo!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Agreed, very festive. Nice work.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

As always Mr. Sweet does and outstanding job on the holiday logos.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> As always Mr. Sweet does and outstanding job on the holiday logos.


I disagree, I believe the clover has insufficient parabolic properties to sufficiently enjoy an HD signal. :lol:


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I disagree, I believe the clover has insufficient parabolic properties to sufficiently enjoy an HD signal. :lol:


That may be true, but after a few pints of Guinness, WHO CARES! :goodjob:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The logo's gone now?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Had to place it back into the its storage box. Sorry. LOL


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Man, St. Patricks day's not even over yet.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

It was nice while it lasted


----------

